# Not sure what my puppy is mixed with



## LexParker (Feb 20, 2016)

Just curious


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Couldn't tell you!


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

Like BC said, there's no way to know.

He's a cutie though.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Hello LexParker and welcome to the forum. I can't answer your question but I can sayy that you have one good looking pup. Lovin' them ears! 
Thanks for the introduction and the picture. 

Joe


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

LexParker said:


> Just curious


If you really wanted to know, you'd have bought a dog from a legitimate breeder.

Good dogs cost good money.

Example: A few years ago I had a litter of pups and wanted to sell them, prices by private treaty. (I didn't post a price since I was more concerned with sincerity and quality of owner)
One guy comes over, nice ride, gold chains and fancy clothes. That told me he has money, and is concerned with quality. 
After taking with him I gave him my address to come over.

Long story short: first words I hear are, "Yo, I'm here to buy me a "pit" off you. I wanna get me a nice red nose pit, dawg. I have $100 I give you now. I don't care about papers."
My reply was, "you came to be wrong place. You offered 10% of the cost. Lowest I'll go is $1000."

This punk got wide eyes and said, "no way I ever pay that much for a damn dawg."

Moral of the story: the quality of an owner can be seen in the amount they are willing to spend for a dog. 
When you pay a lot of money for something, you tend to take better care of it. 
However, even if this punk had $1 million, I'd have refused to sell his thug ass a pup.

While not all pups sold at high prices are worth it, I can say I've known pups and dogs that have been culled that were higher quality than many will ever own.


----------

